# There be a hurricane a blowin'



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 25, 2011)

I just wanted to take a moment before I hit the airport to remind everyone on the east coast to watch out, and be safe. 



With Irean barreling towards the coastal areas one can't be too safe. Especially if you have never had one before.



A few safety reminders: 

All outdoor items should be secured in a storage area. NOT left outside where the wind can carry them into windows, or passerby. You can toss lawn chairs and the like into your pool to save them if you don’t have room in the house or garage.

Water, candles, batteries and a radio that runs on them are always a good idea.

Board up windows, and if near the water sand bag around your doorways. Or if you don't have time to do that (cains can turn and take a new path with out warning) have some great foam *@ home depot* and seal the doors to keep the water out. 

Medications enough for a month just in case the supply chain is disrupted.

Hand sanitizer, you don't want to get sick if the water supply is fouled so keep this on hand along with a supply of water for cooking and drinking.
* Don't worry about bathing no one is going to smell any fresher than you are!*

Food, ready to eat type goods. If you have a grill a can of gas for cooking is not a bad idea either.

Unplug all electronics that are not 100% needed to prevent unneeded headaches later. 

Switch off AC units they are too costly to be replacing. A little warm air won't kill ya.

If you have a chain saw, a can of gas to deal with clean up and a tarp for rooflines are good as well.

A fully charged cell phone! This is a must lines can go down leaving you with no way to call for help if needed. Don't call for help unless you 100% have to, there is no use in putting other peoples lives in danger because you have a headache or the flu!


First aid kit: Band aids, ace bandages, gauze etc. a bottle of asprin (for heart attacks) 
Usualy emergancy people will not respond to a call after the storm hits. you will have to wait it out it is best to be ready for every instance for this reason. 

An ounce of prevention, is worth a pound of cure.



Canines tend to spawn: Tornados, water spouts, and cloud to ground lightning. So stay indoors until the storm has FULLY moved past you. Keep in mind the back half of the storm tends to be more violent than the former, and that eye can be deceiving. I have known people who mistook the eye, as the storm having passed, just to be caught up in the back end of it. Not fun!





I will keep you all in my prayers. 

Hugz, 

~BL~


----------

